# TX, Houston (North or Central) - Seeking Players or GM(s)



## Pyske (Jun 14, 2005)

I've got a couple recent openings in my game groups, plus the one group I was actually playing in just dissolved.  So if you're interested, please send me a PM or an e-mail; you can use my login name @sbcglobal.net.  Note that the spelling isn't what you think it is. 

The two games I am currently recruiting for are:

+ *Dark*Matter*: Using the Alternity game system, this is vaguely a cross between the X-Files and some elements of the early X-Men stories. (alternate Friday nights, North Houston near Klein HS)

+ *Demonbane*:  A multi-setting dimension-hopping game, this is a bizarre mix of various D20 systems, including Spycraft, Wheel of Time, Fading Suns, and Swashbuckling Adventures. (alternate Sunday afternoons, Central Houston, near 290 & the 610 Loop)

Play style in both games tends heavily toward narrative and roleplay, although you'll feel plenty challenged as well, if past performance is any indicator.  Our average age is mid-thirties; both games currently have 3 players, and both groups are gender-balanced and socially competent.

+ I have also been considering the possibility of running a third game of a more "classical" style, perhaps one of the Dungeon Magazine *Adventure Path*s.  Dates / times / locations negotiable.

+ Lastly, I'd be interested in *playing* in a game if the commute wasn't too harsh.  I have good references, a fair amount of experience with nearly every gaming system known to man, can enjoy a variety of play styles, and am aware of how much work goes into a good campaign.

Drop me a line if you're interested in any of the above.  If possible, I prefer to meet people in a social environment before gaming with them.

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Aliro (Jun 18, 2005)

I sent you an e-mail. Did you get it?

--Aliro


----------



## Pyske (Jun 18, 2005)

If you're Mike, I got it an responded (just now).  If not... perhaps you misspelled the e-mail address?


----------



## Pyske (Jul 18, 2005)

The Sunday game is now full.


----------



## Pyske (Jul 26, 2005)

Friday and Saturday are also now full.  Thanks anyway for your interest.


----------

